# OBD-II scan tool not reading car?



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello. My sister has an '02 TT roadster, new to her. She got a check engine light today and brought it over to me to check with my OBD-II scan tool. I found the plug fairly quickly, but the scan tool won't link up to the car. I double checked the tool to one of my vehicles and it's fine. Any thoughts here? The tool knows there's a car there, but can't get the info.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

Is your Scan tool CAN-bus capable, 2002 TT is CAN (first year).

Other than that maybe one of the modules is locking it out, ABS, cluster, radio seem to do that, so unplug one at a time.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

I have an aftermarket radio and cannot have it on if i want to read the CEL codes


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> I have an aftermarket radio and cannot have it on if i want to read the CEL codes


You could if you did this: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/aftermarket-radio.html


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I tried scanning my car with the tool at Advanced Auto Parts when I first got it. It couldn't read the codes in my TT, though I had borrowed it numerous times to read codes on my mkIV Golf..


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks, lot's a good info. I've had no luck finding out if my scan tool is CAN-BUS capable either. But that seems like a good reason why it won't read.


----------

